# [Notebook] AMD Quadcore oder Intel Dualcore?



## maTi (10. Juni 2011)

Wunderschönen guten Tag aus NRW wünsche ich euch 
Ich wollte euch um einen Expertenrat bitten.
Meine Schwester hat gestern ihr Abi bestanden und nun wollte ich ihr ein Notebook schenken, dass auch was taugt.
Zum Teil habe ich mich schon entschieden und zwar für dieses Modell: HP Pavilion g6-1024sg LR294EA
Dennoch wollte ich fragen, ob ein i5-480m besser sei, als ein AMD P960 mit 4x 1,8GHz (Link zum Laptop: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/hp+g6+1025sg+quad+core?eqsqid=98edf9bb-5b44-47a8-bad5-e32bb89a7783). Der Preisunterschied beträgt ja ganze 50€, von daher wollte ich mal wissen, ob sich der hohe Aufpreis auch lohnt.
Falls ihr noch andere Vorschläge für ein gutes Notebook bis max. 450€ habt, dann würde ich mich gerne freuen!

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus für eure Hilfe

MfG,
maTi


----------



## Rukash (10. Juni 2011)

Also ich würde zu einem Intel System tendieren, da diese Sandy Bridge Prozessoren viel Stromsparender sind als jene von AMD. 

Ob und wo es vllt. bessere Notebooks gibt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber da gibt es bestimmt weitere Meinungen


----------



## K3n$! (10. Juni 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt, bin ich nicht mehr so von HP Notebooks überzeugt. 
Wofür braucht sie denn das Notebook ?
Email, Internet oder auch mal ne Runde spielen ?

Generell kann man die Geräte von Lenovo oder Dell empfehlen.


----------



## blackedition94 (10. Juni 2011)

Also das wäre mein Vorschlag, kannst auch die gleiche hw nehmen von einem anderen Hersteller als Acer.
*klick*
 
EDIT: falscher link


----------



## Rukash (10. Juni 2011)

Mit Windows 7 anstatt Linux wäre für die Schwester denke ich besser .

Stimmt du könntest nochmal bei Dell schauen nach einem Studio Laptop


----------



## maTi (10. Juni 2011)

Leider sind bei mir die Grenzen bei 450€ gesetz, da ich selbst noch Schüler bin.
Wieso ist HP keine gute Marke? Gibt es da bestimmte Gründe?

Danke schonmal an alle für die zahlreichen Antworten!


----------



## K3n$! (10. Juni 2011)

Darf man fragen, warum du deiner Schwester, die jetzt Abitur gemacht hat, ein Notebook für 450€ schenkst, wenn du selbst noch Schüler bist ?


----------



## maTi (10. Juni 2011)

Weil ich stolz auf sie bin. Sowas nennt man normalerweise Geschwisterliebe


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

Bei einem Notebook würde ich auf jedenfall zu Intel greifen.


----------



## K3n$! (10. Juni 2011)

Aha, Geschwisterliebe hin oder her, aber ich finde 450€ mal eben als Geschenk doch recht viel, aber das sieht man vielleicht woanders nicht so eng. 

Naja back to topic: Ich würde auch einen Intel nehmen, 4GB RAM, ne "große" Festplatte(wenn möglich 500GB), Win 7 gleich mit drauf und der Rest ist mehr oder minder bei allen gleich. Einzig das Display und die Verarbeitung unterscheiden sich da noch mehr. Achte auch darauf, dass das Notebook mindestens 24 Monate Garantie hat. Es gibt nämlich auch welche, die nur 1 Jahr vom Hersteller von Problemen behoben werden. 

--> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=nb15w&bpmax=450&asuch=&v=e&plz=&dist=&filter=+Liste+aktualisieren+&sort=p&xf=27_2~11_320~85_15~85_15.4~85_15.5~85_15.6~1482_Intel~904_1.3~26_Windows+7+Home+Premium~12_4096~478_24~29_Core+i3#xf_top

In die Richtung solltest du dich bewegen.


----------



## Killertofu (12. Juni 2011)

zu dem thema warum hp eine schlechte firma ist einfach mal hier etwas im forum lesen. du wirst merken das der service sehr schlecht ist, der kunde wird, auch wenn er eine it ausbildung und studium hinter sich hat als dumm dargestellt und die laptops kommen schon kaputt bei einem an. habe so ein problem mit meinem jetzt selbst gelößt, diese tolle firma hat keine wärmeleitpaste auf cpu und graka geschmiert, ich glaub da kann man sich vorstellen warum der so heiß wird -.-

würde dir eher zu einem kleinen aber feinen lenovo mit intel cpu raten. die amds sind zwar auch schon, verbrauchen aber oftmals mehr strom.


----------



## maTi (12. Juni 2011)

Also lieber fürs gleiche Geld einen etwas schlechteren Lenovo und es wär kein Fehlkauf?


----------



## Killertofu (13. Juni 2011)

richtig! ich hatte letztens auch einen neuen gesucht, bin da auf einen "kleinen" lenovo mit ordentlicher graka, intel core i3 mit 2,5ghz und 4gb ram für nur 400€ gestoßen, der war echt super. einfach mal bei cyberport gucken, da hab ich den mit dem konfigurator gefunden, aber schlag dir bitte hp aus dem kopf, zwar kommen die laptops schnell von der reparatur, allerdings auch nur weil nicht wirklich was gemacht wird.


----------



## Axel Schweiß (14. Juni 2011)

also ich hab das 1025sg und ich bin damit komplett zufrieden. alles läuft gut, hatte keine probleme. laptop wird auch nicht zu heiß, gestern nachmittag über 30 stunden betrieb surfen und videos gucken war die temperatur bei 65°, das sollte doch ok sein. mir gefällt ausserdem die "lüftersteuerung" (hp coolsense) gut, bei der es 3 modi gibt: kühler modus, leistungsoptimierter modus und ruhiger modus. zum chatten, e-mails, surfen und paar spiele auf niedriegen einstellungen reicht er locker (dirt 3 mit niedrigsten einstellungen und auflösung 1366*768 30 - 40 fps, stalker cop mit selber auflösung auf zweitniedrigster einstellung als niedrigstes 80 und höchstes 140 fps, meistens 110 - 120). die von stalker cop sind sehr hoch, die wollt ich selbst kaum glauben, die könnten vlt falsch sein hab sie von fraps. wobei ist ja auch n altes game.


----------

